# Need help with haunt name



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

For some reason this year I am having a hard time coming up with a haunt name for my party. It will mainly be a zombie theme. Any Ideas? I also need invites to go with this.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

See my signature. LOL!
Good luck finding a name.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

There's always "Ghoul's Night Out", but that's getting a bit common now.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

You probly already used "Dead Mans' Party"- Oingo Boingo

Mortis Operandi

Coffin social


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Rotten Rave!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Do you have a theme?


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

It will mainly be Zombie related. Animated Zombies and doll Zombies.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Zombies? Call it Halloween 2009 "Greet and Meat"


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

"Singing in the BRAINS"
"Rave from the Grave"
"Zombies: Its starting to stink, lets all have a drink"


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Zombies gone Wild?


----------



## Ariadnae (Jul 4, 2008)

In the Dead of the Night
Alice in Zombieland (after the movie)
Dead Matters
Dead or Not Dead (Like the Deal or No Deal game show)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

A Hunk a Hunk of burning Zombie?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Umm..."Zombie Jamboree". You would even have a pre-made theme song (the non-live, album version doesn't have the eyeball bit in the middle):


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

night of the living dead,
evil dead uprising
Thriller- Micheal's return


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Good ideas! Keep them coming.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Braaaaiins
ZILF


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Who's Yer Zombie? (ba dum bump) LOL!


----------

